# Bio-Spira



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is 3 ounces enough for 55 gallon ???


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

should say on the package on what is recomended.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I threw it out after emptying container. I believe it was one ounce per 30 gallons. Unsure though.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It should be 1oz of Bio-Spira for 30 U.S. gallons.

Dont overdose your tank.......................









And if you have your fish in the tank all ready dont feed your fishes for 3 days.

For your 55 gallons tank you should use 1 3/4 oz of Bio-Spira.
3 oz will cycle 90 gallons.

Good Luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Noe said:


> It should be 1oz of Bio-Spira for 30 U.S. gallons.
> 
> Dont overdose your tank.......................
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I just wanted to make sure I put in enough....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

2 oz will treat 60 gallons.......


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Biospira can't be overdosed. You could throw a 90 gallon treatment in there no problem.


----------

